# IBS Worsened by Lack of Sleep



## skbn5826 (Feb 17, 2011)

I've had very mild constipation all my life but it's never been a bother. But I have been dealing with recurrent bouts of IBS-D including bloating, pain, and soft stools or diarrhea. It seems to be especially worse when I don't sleep well, or sleep very few hours. Has anyone else noticed IBS being worsened by lack of sleep?


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

I think it's a cycle--if I don't sleep well, I have D. But, is the coming of the D causing me to not sleep well? Often, I think so because I have achiness and back pain. So what comes first?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yes many people report their symptoms worsen with lack of sleep.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

If I don't get at least 6 hours my stools are a mess all morning.


----------



## skbn5826 (Feb 17, 2011)

Additionally, if I'm having symptoms triggered by a lack of sleep I seem to do worse when I eat breakfast. Not sure if it's a particular food that's the problem, but it seems like any foods that usually don't bother me are problematic when my sleep cycle is off. So I end up skipping breakfast, and that seems to help a little, though not completely. Anyone else notice any benefit to eating less for breakfast?


----------

